# Want Sale Items??



## htc (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi, A friend of mine works for potsandpans.com and sent me an email for a friends and family discount. I thought of my DC buddies. PM me if you are interested and I will send you the link. I don't want to post it here, just in case I'm not supposed to.


----------

